# Thomas Equipment to build Kubota skid loaders



## bontai Joe

Press Release Source: Kubota and Thomas Equipment 


Thomas Equipment to Produce Skid Steer Loaders for Kubota in Select European Markets
Thursday December 2, 11:21 am ET 


CENTERVILLE, NEW BRUNSWICK--(MARKET WIRE)--Dec 2, 2004 -- Thomas Equipment Inc. (OTC BB:TEQI.OB - News) has reached an agreement with Kubota Europe to produce skid steer loaders for Kubota in select European markets.
ADVERTISEMENT 



The new partnership strengthens the relationship between Thomas and Kubota and provides Kubota further expansion into the growing European compact construction equipment market.

"We're very excited about the opportunity to partner with a global leader that matches our passion and commitment for tough, dependable products that help our customers do the job," said David E. Lush, Thomas Equipment, V.P. Marketing.

"We use Kubota diesel engines in our skid steer loaders and many of our other products, including our portable material handlers. This is the perfect next step in the continuing growth of both our companies."

The new Thomas built skid steer loaders will be branded and marketed by Kubota, and will be available by 2005 in select European markets.

Kubota has ordered 500 units from Thomas leading to over US $9 million in new revenue for Thomas.

About Thomas Equipment Inc. (OTC BB:TEQI.OB - News): Thomas Equipment Inc., www.thomasequipment.net and www.thomasloaders.com, manufactures and distributes a full line of skid steer and mini skid steer loaders as well as attachments, mobile screening plants and six models of mini excavators through a worldwide network of dealers and distributors. In addition to its industrial and construction products, it manufactures a complete line of potato harvesting and handling equipment.

Safe Harbor Statement Under the Private Securities Litigation Act of 1995 -- With the exception of historical information, the matters discussed in this press release are forward-looking statements that involve a number of risks and uncertainties. The actual future results of either TEQI could differ significantly from those statements. Factors that could cause actual results to differ materially include risks and uncertainties such as the inability to finance the company's operations or expansion, inability to hire and retain qualified personnel, changes in the general economic climate, including rising interest rate and unanticipated events such as terrorist activities. In some cases, you can identify forward-looking statements by terminology such as "may," "will," "should," "expect," "plan," "anticipate," "believe," "estimate," "predict," "potential" or "continue," the negative of such terms, or other comparable terminology. These statements are only predictions. Although we believe that the expectations reflected in the forward-looking statements are reasonable, such statements should not be regarded as a representation by the Company, or any other person, that such forward-looking statements will be achieved. We undertake no duty to update any of the forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise. In light of the foregoing, readers are cautioned not to place undue reliance on such forward-looking statements. For further risk factors see the risk factors associated with our Company, review our SEC filings.



Contact:
Contact:
New-School Communications, LLC
Blois Olson
651-221-1999
http://www.new-school.com



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: Kubota and Thomas Equipment


----------



## SCPOret

*Kubota Skidsteer*

That's great for Europe but I wish they would begin delivery here in the USA. Dealers having been waiting a long time to receive the first ones.:dazed:


----------

